# Brake fluid accidentally spilt in boot



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

Apologies if in wrong section and I have tried searching 
I need some urgent assistance and don’t know where to look?

I have spilt 150ml or so of new Ate 200 brake fluid in the boot Of the car

it’s on paint, carpet and plastics and has migrated to inside of car as well, beyond mopping up I am at a loss as what to best do next


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I would suggest the paintwork is the priority. Rinse that off with hot soapy water as soon as possible and repeat a few times with fresh soapy water to help neutralise the brake fluid.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Methylalcohol or methylated spirits neutralises brake fluid.
Make sure you get it all out as brake fluid eat paint, sealant and plastics for breakfast.
It is like paint stripper, only a bit slower.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Can only concur with the above, good luck removing it and hope it cleans...


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

get some dry sand to soak up some of the mess inside and then dispose of that responsibly.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Talc powder works well, congeales into a slime and then you can vac it, I did that with oil I spilt in passenger carpet.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Might be a bit late now, but better to rip out all carpet, felt and anything else you can undo or remove.
It's a lot of ag but the only way you can do it as best as you can. I'd go for anything soapy and just hit everything you remove and loads or rinsing.:thumb:

My ex had a 2ltr bottle of milk let in a virtually brand new F Fiesta. Ripped everything out and power washed everything. Had that not been tackled, it would have been a right old Pen & Ink" and never leave.:buffer:

Hold up, that's not all.
A week later the little fellah dropped his plastic capped kids mug with Ribena all over the back cloth bench seat. That was removed and got the treatment. Again came up well. :wall:

ps, Good luck!


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

Itstony said:


> Might be a bit late now, but better to rip out all carpet, felt and anything else you can undo or remove.
> It's a lot of ag but the only way you can do it as best as you can. I'd go for anything soapy and just hit everything you remove and loads or rinsing.:thumb:
> 
> My ex had a 2ltr bottle of milk let in a virtually brand new F Fiesta. Ripped everything out and power washed everything. Had that not been tackled, it would have been a right old Pen & Ink" and never leave.:buffer:
> ...


Remember the old supra, a colleague left a big Brie in the boot over the weekend, after a trip to France, that car was never the same again :lol:


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

So the Plastic Now has some white marks or "blooming" any idea if this will degrade further or just cosmetic and can be revived with a product ?

Will see if I can sort a picture



http://imgur.com/ZaKVKz3


https://i.imgur.com/ZaKVKz3.jpg


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I’m pretty sure someone could recommend something to sort that out I think you dodged a bullet with this one.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

That’s permanent damage, won’t go worse.
Use a bit of old fashioned back to black, or try heat gun carefully.
Anything that covers will improve the look


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I have something similar in my GT86, marks on interior trim from something in the past.

I dab black leather paint over it. That covers it, then as it wears off I reapply it.

If I'd got an Aston or Ferrari I'd probably buy a new panel, but meh.


----------

